# Heresss my 200SX



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Here is my beloved 95' Nissan 200SX SE. I just love her.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HEY!! Mine looked JUST like that. A long, long, long, long time ago. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good
and the GA is a capable little motor
its potential is just yet to be realized
keep us updated


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sexy like mine. black 200's rule! what kind of suspension you rinding on? what kind of wheels you planning on getting?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the back bumper looks blended! haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

xt_out said:


> sexy like mine. black 200's rule! what kind of suspension you rinding on? what kind of wheels you planning on getting?


Wheel wise..everyone likes 17's but for some reason they dont appeal to me to much..so Im thinking of either doing a quick upgrade to 15's or standard to 16's. Who knows..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the back bumper looks blended! haha


haha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're blessed with no bumper gap, be thankful


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> looks good
> and the GA is a capable little motor
> its potential is just yet to be realized
> keep us updated


Just for the reason Im not swapping it. =) Ill def. keep everyone updated once the real things start to go down.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you're blessed with no bumper gap, be thankful


Just realizing this..I really am. =D


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Gimp said:


> HEY!! Mine looked JUST like that. A long, long, long, long time ago. Gotta start somewhere.


lol..yup just gotta start from scratch.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Nice Ride!!! :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

nismoprincess said:


> Nice Ride!!! :fluffy: :cheers:


Thanks hun!  :cheers:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG another female  :crazy: 

..uh, I mean..nice car!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Shawn said:


> OMG another female  :crazy:
> 
> ..uh, I mean..nice car!


hehehe


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Ahh, nothing like a black 200SX. Oh so sexy.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Honest Bob said:


> Ahh, nothing like a black 200SX. Oh so sexy.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

those cars look nice, kinda like a beefed up sentra or somethin.but im not sure.i dont see many around.if it had 2 more doors i think it'd be even better


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

should join in on the stealth corner gb before it gone.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

> Wheel wise..everyone likes 17's but for some reason they dont appeal to me to much..


 they don't really to me either. i was kind of a ricer back when i bought em. im just glad they're not as heavy as other brands.



krusty said:


> those cars look nice, kinda like a beefed up sentra or somethin.but im not sure.i dont see many around.if it had 2 more doors i think it'd be even better


 if it had 2 more doors it _would_ be a sentra.
the 200sx SE shares the same engine and the SER would be a beefed up sentra basically....


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

xt_out said:


> they don't really to me either. i was kind of a ricer back when i bought em. im just glad they're not as heavy as other brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha thats true, I was about to say that. :thumbup: 

Thats good the wheels you have now arent so heavy..thats what Im sort of looking for..


----------

